# Applying for PR with spousal permit if wife has a child



## kjetto (Jul 15, 2014)

I am married to a South African lady. I have a spousal visa valid for 2 years. i want to know if we have a baby after 2 years of marriage, will I be eligible to apply for a PR on that basis? 
Or do i have to wait for 5 years of marriage before I can apply for PR?

If anyone got any idea, please let me know the procedure.


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

yes you can apply for PR before 5 years of marriage , but your SA baby must be able to support you financially i dont know how but this is the new law


----------



## kjetto (Jul 15, 2014)

now that would be strange.. how will the baby be able to support me? currently my wife is supporting me..


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

''In the case of an application contemplated in section 25(2) of the Act in respect of a permanent residence permit contemplated in sections 26(c) and (d) and 27(g) of the Act, the citizen or permanent resident shall satisfy the Director-General that he or she is able and willing to support and maintain the foreign relative making the application''.

that means this kind of PR wont work since most kids are too young to earn the minimum support of 8500 a month


----------



## kjetto (Jul 15, 2014)

I guess then no use of having a baby anytime soon, since I will have to wait for 5 years of marriage, before I can apply for PR.


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

you can always try to have a baby


----------



## kjetto (Jul 15, 2014)

Problem is, struggled to get spousal visa, took over 8 months. Cant find a job cause companies all want work permit. 
Home affairs doesnt give work endorsement on spousal visa without a job offer. 
Companies dont give a job offer letter without a work permit. 
So thought maybe a baby would solve this problem if i got my PR quickly, then getting a job wont be this tough. 
But if having a baby wont help. then no use of baby for now..


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

Keep positive


----------



## kjetto (Jul 15, 2014)

yup thanks for the feed back.


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

kjetto said:


> I am married to a South African lady. I have a spousal visa valid for 2 years. i want to know if we have a baby after 2 years of marriage, will I be eligible to apply for a PR on that basis?
> Or do i have to wait for 5 years of marriage before I can apply for PR?
> 
> If anyone got any idea, please let me know the procedure.


This is a disturbing message.

I wouldn't want to be a baby born merely for documents.


----------



## kjetto (Jul 15, 2014)

Skilled said:


> This is a disturbing message.
> 
> I wouldn't want to be a baby born merely for documents.


haha nice one.. the baby is going to come either in 2 years or 3. so better to plan accordingly. Dont want to have a baby and not be able to afford the situation.


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

Skilled said:


> This is a disturbing message.
> 
> I wouldn't want to be a baby born merely for documents.


Skilled today you can be a baby who born for any reason :eyebrows:


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

It is not longer possible to get PR under section 27g (Minor child) because of people like you

So the main reason you wanted a child is because of PR, I am sure you got married to that poor woman for the same reasons


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

This entire thread is upsetting!!!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi All, 

Now you can see why they introduced the new regulation. Babies were being used to get permanent residency.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

This post is hilarious....Many people are just economic immigrant....but where are the jobs? I suggest you just look into an open market kind of job, there lot of people earning alot through virtual assitance and even English teaching online......Stay with your wife and when you do have kids, A lot of other blessing will open. Keep well.


----------

